# SainSmart LCD Keypad



## aamcle (28/7/13)

Evening All.

I have one of these -

http://www.sainsmart.com/arduino-compatibles-1/lcd-module/sainsmart-1602-lcd-keypad-shield-for-arduino-duemilanove-uno-mega2560-mega1280.html

It's LCD display with a few push button keys beneath it. 

I will be mounting it in a enclosure, a slot for the display is fine BUT how do I access the keys, without leaving a hole in the enclosure that will let dirt and water in?

Your thoughts would be much appreciated.

Many Thanks. Aamcle


----------



## Edak (28/7/13)

I used similar buttons on my fermenting fridge. What I did was drill holes in the enclosure where the buttons would go, through these holes you can stick short screws or dowels then stick the other end of the dowels to a thin piece of backing plastic such as what you find in those blister packs. Essentially you have created your own membrane


----------



## aamcle (28/7/13)

I was afraid that would be the only way :-( I suppose I was hoping that some one somewhere had a ready made membrane.

Many Thanks. Aamcle


----------



## djar007 (28/7/13)

You could desolder them and wire them to the desired position. Or swap them for a more suited push button. Or do as Edak suggested. Cheap silicon could be gotten from an old iphone cover.


----------



## newguy (28/7/13)

Designing electronics is one thing but designing something with the aim of mounting in an enclosure is quite another. With the board you have the best you can do is to somehow jerry-rig button actuator extensions that are spring loaded and mounted behind some sort of rubber membrane. LCD bezels are readily available for the size of LCD you have, but unless you caulk the bezel it won't be waterproof.

To make something custom and waterproof, standard practice would be to separate the LCD from the buttons. Choose rubber booted panel mount momentary switches with circular mounting holes (cutting square holes is never fun) and go from there.

You could also make a sort of miniature buffet-line "sneeze guard" of sorts. Choose clear acrylic and design it sort of like an awning so that any liquid splashed from above or the side won't get into the enclosure.


----------



## QldKev (28/7/13)

What about using these?


----------



## aamcle (28/7/13)

I'm thinking that I'll either drill or remove and replace them with something better.

Thanks All. Aamcle


----------



## aamcle (2/8/13)

Thanks Gents.

Aamcle


----------



## Rebalay (2/8/13)

I am curious to know what you used this LCD for in homwbrewing?


----------



## MastersBrewery (2/8/13)

They do make those push buttons in several different lengths you could replace them with longer ones to protrude through you casing


----------



## aamcle (3/8/13)

An arduino controlled mashing system, may be a braumeister type  


Aamcle


----------

